# Using TiVo without a subscription



## alex411

Hi,

I have a series 2 stand-alone regular TiVo unit. I'm going to cancel my cable and not receive a TV signal, so clearly I don't want to pay for my TiVo subscription anymore either. I've searched the forums but haven't found a clear answer to this question:

*Can I hack my TiVo to continue to work for the home media option without a subscription?*

If someone knows how to do this, please point me at some instructions.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## wscannell

That is considered theft of service and is not discussed on this board.


----------



## alex411

I'm not stealing anything. I've paid TiVo hundreds of $$ for the TV schedule over the years (which is WAY over priced), I bought the hardware - now all I want to do is use it to play my own mp3s. I'm not going to even receive a TV signal. 

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## alex411

Is there another option to use the TiVo unit with new software that turns it into a home media center... somebody must have written something like that by now...?


----------



## windracer

The HMO features are part of the service you pay for. So, if you're not paying your subscription, you don't get to use those features. Without a subscription the S2s are just boat anchors.


----------



## cheer

alex411 said:


> I'm not stealing anything. I've paid TiVo hundreds of $$ for the TV schedule over the years (which is WAY over priced), I bought the hardware - now all I want to do is use it to play my own mp3s. I'm not going to even receive a TV signal.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Alex


That's your interpretation, but it's not reality. You probably noticed a note on the box when you bought it that a subscription is required. Fact is, the box prices are subsidized by subscriptions. I understand where you're coming from, but this has been debated many times here, and always ends up in the same place.

You could sell it and, for the money you get, buy an Xbox and hack it; that'll play MP3s, photos, videos, and more.


----------



## alex411

Unfortunately, a TiVo unit is practically worthless. What do you think I could ask for it? They're giving them away with a subscription these days so who would want to buy an old one?


----------



## Phialpha

A person that already has one. If you don't subsribe with a contract you don't get the Hardware Discount so if you charge something less than the Hardware price, but more than the Discount price there will probably be takers. Then there doesn't need to be a 1 year contract.

If you want to get rid of it how much are you asking?


----------



## windracer

Plus, the older boxes have better processors than the newer ones, so they're usually faster. Even my old 140 box with the USB1.1 ports blows away my TX20 in terms of overall speed of the interface.


----------



## cheer

And the new ones can't be hacked without hardware mods, whereas the old ones can be hacked easily.

Check eBay and see what they're selling for. You might be surprised.


----------



## FrankKostyun

cheer said:


> You could sell it and, for the money you get, buy an Xbox and hack it; that'll play MP3s, photos, videos, and more.


An XBox 360 has the features built in - and can also be media center extender.


----------



## chris22

Sell it and buy a hacked DirecTv one on ebay, Also I sell them. No subscription required.

Just you will have popups and messages telling you to activate it.

you can maybe get $30 for your tivo.


----------



## jigsboy

chris22 said:


> Sell it and buy a hacked DirecTv one on ebay, Also I sell them. No subscription required.
> 
> Just you will have popups and messages telling you to activate it.
> 
> you can maybe get $30 for your tivo.


Hey Chris,

Which DTV Tivo you were referring to ?

Can I hack a DTV HR10-250 to use as a OTA recorder. I currently have hacked TIVO series 1 with 160gb but would like to get an HD OTA Tivo w/o service.

If not HR10, is there any HD tivo which can be hacked to use as an OTA recorder.

Thanks
-dj


----------



## ldimond2000

Chris22, You said "Sell it and buy a hacked DirecTv one on ebay, Also I sell them. No subscription required. Just you will have popups and messages telling you to activate it."

I have a Series2 that I have been using for only manually programming. When Comcast removed most of the good channels from basic cable, I was told I had to do the Guided Setup to change the source from basic cable to the DTA I got from Comcast. I had not had a subscription for well over a year because all I was doing was using the TiVo as a glorified VCR and not using any of TiVos services. Of course, TiVo immediately flagged my system as not having a subscription and has now rendered it useless even for manual programming. Fortunately, a lawyer friend of mine has agreed to take the case to Federal court on and is only charging me his out-of-pocket costs. The bad part is that it could take years. Is there a way to hack my system to remove that flag?


----------



## classicsat

There may be, but we cannot discuss it here, becasue is is considered theft of service, and that subject is against board rules to discuss how to, or where you can find out how.


----------



## lessd

ldimond2000 said:


> Chris22, You said "Sell it and buy a hacked DirecTv one on ebay, Also I sell them. No subscription required. Just you will have popups and messages telling you to activate it."
> 
> I have a Series2 that I have been using for only manually programming. When Comcast removed most of the good channels from basic cable, I was told I had to do the Guided Setup to change the source from basic cable to the DTA I got from Comcast. I had not had a subscription for well over a year because all I was doing was using the TiVo as a glorified VCR and not using any of TiVos services. Of course, TiVo immediately flagged my system as not having a subscription and has now rendered it useless even for manual programming. Fortunately, a lawyer friend of mine has agreed to take the case to Federal court on and is only charging me his out-of-pocket costs. The bad part is that it could take years. Is there a way to hack my system to remove that flag?


Your lawyer is going to file in Federal court over a $299 Lifetime Service!! If I were that lawyer friend I would call TiVo, give TiVo my charge card, and have them put Lifetime Service on your TiVo, than tell you, I won in Federal court, TiVo now has to give you the service, oh! by the way, my out of pocket costs were only $299.


----------



## bengalfreak

chris22 said:


> Sell it and buy a hacked DirecTv one on ebay, Also I sell them. No subscription required.
> 
> Just you will have popups and messages telling you to activate it.
> 
> you can maybe get $30 for your tivo.


Ebay will remove the ad of any DirecTV Tivo advertised as hacked. Reason: the authors of the hacks haven't given their permission for the hacks to be distributed because they don't want people to profit off of their hard work. Reselling on ebay is the reason alot of hacks are not released to the public.


----------

